# Baby teeth



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Just a update on Tilly's baby teeth,

So a few have fallen out, but of course not her fangs,
They are now doubled,
Some brought her to the vet today to get weighed and wormed and ask him to check her teeth, he advised me the same as the previous posts, to get them removed when getting spayed as her bite is wrong at the mo and her bottom fangs are after indenting the upper gum, 
Also when they are removed that I'll have to start (ball therapy)????

The vet that I am going to for her spay isn't my usual vet as this fella dose the keyhole (mine doesn't) 

I went to the vet who is spaying her later on today and he told me the same as the first vet, 
My only concern is that he is looking for 140€ on top of the 170€ for the spay,

Does this sound right???? Did any one else have this experience. 
I'm going to ring the insurance company tomorrow to see if the teeth part is covered as its not a routine opp,


Jeanie x


Jeanie x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh that is too bad,
our vet did say to us when we were getting lady spayed, that if she had any baby teeth at the time, then they would pull them out....she lost them all before hand tho, so I do not know if there was going to be a charge.
the charge to me does seem extreme, as most of what you pay for a surgery is for the anesthesia to put them out. she will already be out due to her first surgery.
So I am not sure why the cost is so similar.

and I have never heard of ball therapy....what is that...was he making a joke or is that a real thing? 
I have not had to deal with and dental issues on any of my dogs so i am not sure.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Jean

This sounds extremely steep!! Nacho had two teeth removed (i hadn't noticed they were there - bad mummy!) but when Nacho was under general anaesthetic having the golf ball removed the vet rang me and said she had noticed a couple of baby teeth and asked me whether I wanted them to be removed at the same time. Obviously I said yes and she charged me £20 in total. I might look for a second opinion... the real cost is the anaesthetic but if Tilly is already under for the spay it shouldn't really be a big issue?? xxx


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for yer advise, I think I'm being ripped off to,this is where lies the prob. 
If I go with my usual vet for the 2opps I'll have to go with the standard spaying (which I wanted to avoid) 
So do I go down the line of getting tilly keyhole and then back to my own vet for a second opp for her teeth,
Arrgh So confusing. 
Think I'll get a price of another vet and then go back and bargain. 

Ball therapy is where tilly will have to bite on a hard plastic ball for a few days to correct her bite. Never heard if it. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Just a update on this, 
My regular vet phone earlier and asked to see me, 
He checked out Tilly's mouth and advised me to wait another month to get her spayed, 
That will give her more time for the baby teeth to come out on they're own, 
If not he said to get it done when being spayed and that he"ll remove them for free. 

So here lies my problem.

1.keyhole spay and pay a extra 140€, (new vet I never met before) 

2. Normal say and teeth removed for free, (Vet I trust)

Any suggestions? 


Jeanie x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Personally...tho the time of recovery is a pain as it it just so hard to keep them calm...I would always put my dog in the hands of someone I trust.
That is my personal belief.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Ya I'm beginning to sway that way alright, 
He's my vet for years with my other dogs, and never seen me wrong, 


Jeanie x


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

I would also go with the person you trust. This other vet already sounds suspicious by wanting to fleece you for the removal of the teeth - although probably a good vet I can see ££signs in his/her eyes or in this case EURO signs (can't find the euro symbol on my keyboard 

xxx


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

S.Claire said:


> I would also go with the person you trust. This other vet already sounds suspicious by wanting to fleece you for the removal of the teeth - although probably a good vet I can see ££signs in his/her eyes or in this case EURO signs (can't find the euro symbol on my keyboard
> 
> xxx


Ha ha he can see alot of €€€€s

Ya I'm going to cancel the keyhole and wait a month hoping the baby teeth will fall out if not I'll get them taken out with my reg vet while getting her spayed. Thanks for all yer advice. X 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Just a quick update, 
3 of the 4 retained teeth fell out today, yippee😄😄😄😄😄😄😄😄
Delighted it happened naturally. 
Thanks for all yer comments. X 


Jeanie x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That is great! and wow 3 in one day!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> That is great! and wow 3 in one day!


Ya the poor thing. 
She must be sore. 
Gave her loads of ice cubed to cool her gums, 
The poor little thing is having a bad week, with her tummy upset and loosing her teeth, 
She a true trooper, 
Loads of tilly cuddles x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Aww give her cuddles from me nd Lady too


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah bless her. Good news though!  xx


----------



## Sophie'sMom (Dec 27, 2012)

I see the vet on Friday about Sophie's bottom canine that is striking her upper palate. I am terrified at the thought of putting a young puppy under anethesia! She is only 9 weeks old!I'm going to ask if we can wait until she is spayed to have the tooth removed. The vet said the tooth needs to come out soon, hoping the adult tooth will grow in as it should. They also said some puppies need braces for this...anyone ever heard of this?
How old were your pups when the teeth finally fell out on their own? How long was it before the adult teeth grew in?
Help!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Jeanie, just to reassure you, standard spaying is a much improved procedure these days, Meadow was spayed before 6 months - the incision was about 1 cm long, and she had 3 very neat external stitches, still intact 10 days later when she had them removed. Like most, our biggest problem was restricting her exercise, as she seemed to be totally unaware that she'd had an op from the time we collected her from the vet.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Von said:


> Jeanie, just to reassure you, standard spaying is a much improved procedure these days, Meadow was spayed before 6 months - the incision was about 1 cm long, and she had 3 very neat external stitches, still intact 10 days later when she had them removed. Like most, our biggest problem was restricting her exercise, as she seemed to be totally unaware that she'd had an op from the time we collected her from the vet.


Hi Von, 
Thanks for comment. Not sure if the date showed but those comments were from back in march. I had Tilly keyhole spayed in the end and her fang teeth had fallen out just before hand by playing rough ball with her, 
She was in to get keyholed at 9.30am and I had her home with me again at 3pm. She slept for afternoon and from about 8pm that evening she was like a new puppy not even taking any notice of her opp. Thank god, x 
Jeze that seems so long ago now, 
How time flies 


Jeanie x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Sophie'sMom said:


> I see the vet on Friday about Sophie's bottom canine that is striking her upper palate. I am terrified at the thought of putting a young puppy under anethesia! She is only 9 weeks old!I'm going to ask if we can wait until she is spayed to have the tooth removed. The vet said the tooth needs to come out soon, hoping the adult tooth will grow in as it should. They also said some puppies need braces for this...anyone ever heard of this?
> How old were your pups when the teeth finally fell out on their own? How long was it before the adult teeth grew in?
> Help!


Hi Sophie'sMom, 
I had a similar prob with Tilly, but mine only happened at around 4months old, 9weeks Is very early for the vet to decide this, Tilly's teeth only started falling out at around 4/5months. At first u wouldn't even notice that they had fallen out but I did notice that her 4Fang teeth doubled, after talking to the vet and him trying to charge me through the roof to get them takin out I played rough ball /tug of war with her and the teeth popped out themselves, 
I'm not sure about a 9week old needing surgery for teeth (hope someone here can advise u future) but I def have never heard of braces for a dog, 

Good luck x 


Jeanie x


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Jeanie said:


> Hi Von,
> Thanks for comment. Not sure if the date showed but those comments were from back in march. I had Tilly keyhole spayed in the end and her fang teeth had fallen out just before hand by playing rough ball with her,
> She was in to get keyholed at 9.30am and I had her home with me again at 3pm. She slept for afternoon and from about 8pm that evening she was like a new puppy not even taking any notice of her opp. Thank god, x
> Jeze that seems so long ago now,
> ...


Oh whoops! Sorry about the time slip - I looked at the date of the post previous to mine, but not further back! Anyway, glad all went well for Tilly when she was spayed - must be nearly the anniversary, so give her an anniversary hug from me


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Von said:


> Oh whoops! Sorry about the time slip - I looked at the date of the post previous to mine, but not further back! Anyway, glad all went well for Tilly when she was spayed - must be nearly the anniversary, so give her an anniversary hug from me


Awh thanks Von, 
Poor thing has a bug at the mo so def needs ur hug. Must bring her to the vets later. 
Thanks for post. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Jeanie, when you say that Tilly's fangs had doubled, do you mean that she had teeth coming in right behind her top set of long sharp ones (is the right term canines...?). Bracken is five and a half months old and has been losing her smaller teeth since about a month ago, I've found some of the bigger ones recently but in the last few days have noticed this doubling up thing. It didn't happen with Willow so I'm not sure what to do! I'll try playing rough tug and see what happens! We've got a free 6 month check up with a vet nurse soon so I can check with her but that won't be for a few weeks. Thanks for the thread and glad Tilly came out the other side of all of it ok!! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki had double canine fangs too and I had arranged for the vet to pull her baby ones out while she was under anaesthetic for her spay op... however they both came out the day before she was due to be spayed on their own. 
Incidentally the vet would have charged no extra to pull them out..


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Lozzie said:


> Hi Jeanie, when you say that Tilly's fangs had doubled, do you mean that she had teeth coming in right behind her top set of long sharp ones (is the right term canines...?). Bracken is five and a half months old and has been losing her smaller teeth since about a month ago, I've found some of the bigger ones recently but in the last few days have noticed this doubling up thing. It didn't happen with Willow so I'm not sure what to do! I'll try playing rough tug and see what happens! We've got a free 6 month check up with a vet nurse soon so I can check with her but that won't be for a few weeks. Thanks for the thread and glad Tilly came out the other side of all of it ok!! X


Hi lozzie. 

Ya it's like our eye teeth instead of 2 on top there was 4. 2 infront and 2behind. 
The same on the bottom. Def the rough ball or tug of war should work. The vet at the time was only trying to make money out if me. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------

